# لماذا نصوم



## الملك العقرب (29 نوفمبر 2006)

لماذا نصوم


الإجابة لنيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا موسي 
  هل كانت هناك اصوام ثابتة فى مواعيد محددة فى العهد القديم ؟  
 أن الصوم فى مواعيد محددة تعليم كتابى فقد حدد الرب اصوام ثابتة لشعبه فى العهد القديم فقد ذكر فى سفر زكريا النبى صوم الشهر الرابع و صوم الشهر الخامس وصوم السابع و صوم العاشر (زك 19:8) و الحكمة يا ابنى فى تحديد مواعيد الصوم هو تنظيم العبادة الجماعية .  
  هل في العهد الجديد اشارة إلى الصوم ؟  
( أ ) صام الرب يسوع أربعين يوما و أربعين ليلة (مت 2:4) صام عنا و قدم لنا مثالا لتتبع اثر خطواته . 
(ب) صام الرسل قبل القداسات (اع 2:13) . 
(ج) صاموا أيضا عند اختيار الخدام ورسامتهم (أع3:13،27:14) . 
( د) الصوم فى وقت الخطر خلال رحلة بولس الرسول لروما . (أع 21:27) . 

  هل جميع هذه الاصوام ذكرت فى العهد الجديد وان لم تذكر جميعها فلماذا نصومها ؟  
الانجيل مسلم للرسل فما لفم و لم تدون كل تعاليم السيد المسيح ( يو 30:20-31 ،25:21) كما أن الانجيل قد تم تدوينه بعد فترة من صعود السيد المسيح ونحن نضع تعاليم آبائنا الرسل " كإنجيل شفاهى " يكمل ما حفظ لنا فى الانجيل الكتابى و نحترم و نطيع و نسمع ونقبل تلك التعاليم كاحترامنا و طاعتنا و قبولنا و سمعنا للرب نفسه (لو 16:10) .  ويذكر الأنجيل يا أن المؤمنون قد تسلموا تعاليم الكنيسة من الرسل وخلفائهم .  (1كو23:11،34،2تس15: 2،2تى2:2،فى9:4،2يو:12) .  ومن ثم نتسلم قوانين الآباء البطاركة القديسين الذين رتبوا الاصوام الباقية للآن و نقول كما قال القديس اغسطينوس أن عادتنا لها قوة القانون لأننا تسلمناها من أناس قديسين .  
   ماذا يحدث للإنسان لو لم يصم مع الكنيسة ؟  
المسيحى الحقيقى يا ابنى هو عضو فى جسد السيد المسيح الذى هو الكنيسة و هو لا يشذ عن الجماعة لأن العضو إذا خرج عن الجسد يفسد و يسبب للجسد آلاماً مبرحة…… المؤمن سيصوم لأن الكنيسة تصوم فهو منها ومعها وفيها.  فالمفروض يا أن تطاع الكنيسة كما يطاع الله فقد قال الرب لتلاميذه  "من يسمع منكم يسمع منى" (لو16:10) وان تصام الاصوام كاملة كما هى مقررة من قديم الزمان أما من تمنعه ظروفه الصحية فليعرض أمره على أب اعترافه ليأخذ منه حلا ولا يصح أن يختصر أيام الصوم من تلقاء نفسه يفطر ويصوم كما يشاء ، بل هناك تدبير روحي مع أب الاعتراف . 

- يقول البعض أن السيد المسيح لم يحتم الصوم بل تركه للظروف بقوله " متى صمتم " فلماذا نصوم فى أوقات ثابتة "سنويا" ؟  
أن كلمه متى يا تفيد التحقيق والتأكيد وليس الشك ، بحيث يكون فى حكم الواقع المحتم مثل قول الرب : 
"متى جاء ابن الإنسان فى مجده وجميع الملائكة القديسين معه" (مت31:25) .  وقوله لبطرس " متى رجعت ثبت اخوتك " (لو23:22) . 
فواضح من ذلك أن بعد كلمة "متى" حقائق مقررة ووقوعها محتم وقد حدد الرب أوقاتا معينه للصوم (لا29:16، زك19:8، لو12:18) .وحدد الرب يسوع له المجد موعد بدء صوم الرسل بعد صعوده عنهم إلى السماء (مت15:9) وهذا ما تم فعلا (اع13،14،27) . 
أمر الرسول بولس المؤمنين بالصوم (1كو5:7).  ويجب الخضوع للترتيب الكنسى الذى وضعه الرسل وخلفائهم.   
  الصوم يجب أن لا يتكرر سنويا ويجب أن يمارس فى وقت الضيقات فقط؟  
 الصوم كالصلاة و الصدقه يجب أن يتكرر فى موعده وكما سبق و قلت لك يا ابنى أن الرب حدد أوقاتا معينه للصوم وذلك لما للصوم من فوائد روحيه كثيرة.  كما أن الصوم الجماعى يا ابنى هو تعليم كتابى ويدل على وحدانية الروح فى العبادة وفى التقرب إلى الله .  كما أننا يا ابنى فى حرب دائمة مع الشياطين لذلك فنحن فى حاجة دائمة إلى الأسلحة الروحية المختلفة لمقاومتهم ومن هذه الأسلحة الصوم لذلك يجب التعود على أوقات الصوم فى أوقاته المعينة وعدم تركه للظروف أو قصره على أوقات الضيقات .    
 هناك بعض الأشخاص يرفض الصوم نهائيا بزعم أن القديس بولس الرسول قد رفض الامتناع عن أكل معين بقوله " لا يحكم عليكم أحد فى أكل أو شرب " (كو16:2)؟  
 إن قصد القديس بولس الرسول بهذه الآية هو عدم التمسك بالنظرة اليهودية بتقسيم الطعام إلى نجس و طاهر فهو لم يقل " لا يحكم أحد عليكم فى صوم " إنما عن هذه الاطعمه المعتبرة نجسة ودنسة قال الرسول بولس " لا يحكم عليكم أحد فى أكل أو شرب " وذلك لان فى بداية الإيمان بالمسيحية كان أول من دخل المسيحية هم اليهود فأرادوا تهويد المسيحية أى أن من يدخل فى المسيحية عليه ان يمارس كل العادات اليهودية مثل النجاسات والتطهير وحفظ السبت والاحتفال بالهلال وأوائل الشهور والأعياد اليهودية مثل الفصح والفطير والأبواق والمظال ويوم الكفارة فأراد بولس الرسول مقاومة تهويد المسيحية و لذلك قال " لا يحكم عليكم أحد فى أكل أو شرب أو من جهة عيد أو هلال أو سبت التى هى ظل الأمور العتيدة " إذن لم تكن مناسبة حديث عن الصوم و إنما عن العادات اليهودية التى يريدون إدخالها إلى المسيحية .. 
  قال احدهم بنوع من الاستخفاف هل ربنا قال للناس عندما تصوموا كلوا عدس وفول وبصارة ؟  
نعم حدد الرب أنواعا معينة من الطعام تؤكل فى الاصوام كما يلى : 
(أ) أمر الرب حزقيال النبى بالصوم ثم الإفطار على القمح " البليلة" والشعير والفول والعدس والدجن " الذرة الرفيعة " والكرسنه " الكمون " . (حز9:4) . 
(ب) صام دانيال عن أكل اللحوم وشرب الخمر (دا12:1) كما صام مع أصحابه الثلاثة وافطروا آخر النهارعلى القطانى "البقوليات" (دا8:1-16) . 
(ج) صام داود النبى بالزيت وقال " ركبتاى ارتعشتا من الصوم ولحمى هزل عن سمن " (مز24:109) . عارف يا الصوم فى كنيستنا ليس هو مجرد طعام نباتى إنما هو انقطاع عن الطعام فترة معينه يعقبها أكل نباتى من اجل لذة محبة الله وحفظ وصاياه بحب وفرح دون ضغط أو إكراه.  
  لماذا تصوم الكنيسة الصوم الكبير؟  
الصوم الكبير يا ابنى له المقام الأول والمنزلة الكبرى بين الاصوام الكنسية و الكنيسة تمارس هذا الصوم تذكارا لصوم المخلص الذى صامه وأيضا اقتداء بالسيد المسيح فى مسلكه هذا فالرب يسوع لم يكن محتاجا للصوم وإنما هو صام عنا لكي يعطي قوة لصومنا فيصبح (صومنا) صوماً مقبولاً أمام الأب السماوي لذلك يجب أن نتمثل به.  وأيضا بهذا الصوم يستعد المؤمنون استعدادا روحيا كبيرا لأسبوع الآلام والاحتفال بقيامة الرب يسوع من بين الأموات


----------



## Raymond (7 ديسمبر 2006)

*هايل .. معلومات مفيدة ... متشكريييين يا عقرب *


----------



## الملك العقرب (7 ديسمبر 2006)

عاي ايه ده و اجب شكرا


----------



## melad_attia333 (9 ديسمبر 2006)

*بجد معلومه جايه في وقتها
كنت محتاجها كتير  
شكرا ليك كتير*


----------



## الملك العقرب (9 ديسمبر 2006)

علي ايه انت تأمر يا ميلاد


----------



## *S.O.G* (10 ديسمبر 2006)

باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس.آمين
كإغناء للأخوة الأحباء،رغم ان الحبيب الملك العقرب ما تركش مجال للشك...الله يعطيه ألف عافية،انا أحب أن أضيف:
-:نعلم يا أحبائي انه قد أعطي لنا بسلطان اسم يسوع الرب أن نكون أبناء الله ونولد ليس من دم أو لحم،ليس من رغبة رجل،ليس من رغبة جسد،بل من الله،فلنا أيضا أن ندوس الحيات والعقارب و رئاسات وسلاطين هذا العالم،فقد صرنا بر الله بيسوع ربنا،وباسمه نخرج الشياطين ولا يكون لها سلطان مرض أو موت أو شر علينا نحن المفديين،
وهنا أقول:اذا لم يكن لنا سلطان على معدتنا،فكيف بالحري يكون لنا سلطان على أعدائنا وممالكهم؟؟
فالصوم هنا يرفع ايماننا ويثبتنا في السلطان الذي اُعطينا لأنه فينا يحل من غلب العالم وضعفاته كلها...كما أن الرب يسوع قال:هذا الجنس لا يخرج الّا بالصلاة والصوم،فتلاميذ المسيح لم يقدروا ان يخرجوا ارواح الشر لأن اعتمادهم كان على الصلاة فقط....
حتما اذا الصوم يجعلنا نحيا حياة النصرة بالتمام،فعلينا أن نلبس سلاح الله الكامل،و من منا ينكر أن الصوم سلاح من اسلحة الله؟؟؟
-:الصوم يجعلنا نتشبه بالملائكة والقديسين الذين هم في السماء حيث لا ضعف ولاجوع ولاعطش،فنصرخ الى الرب في جوعنا:يا رب نعمتك وحدها تكفينا،لأنه ليس بالخبز نحيا،بل بنعمتك وقوّتك يا رب!
-:الصوم يذكرنا بضعفنا و يزيد من اتكالنا على نعمة الرب،و طوبى للرجل الذي يتكل على الرب ويكون الرب هو متّكأه.
-:الصوم قتل مباشر لكل ما فينا من بوادر الكبرياء والتجبّر،فنتمسك بالوداعة و بتواضع القلب الذي هو أصل الفضائل((كل من اتّضع ارتفع))
-:الصوم يعطينا قوة لكبح جماح الشهوات الجسدية،لنصلب جسدنا بكل ما فيه من أهواء وشهوات وإغراءات هذا العالم.
و أخيرا لا شك أن الصوم مفيد للصحة حتى،لهذا ليس من ضير ابدا في ان نصوم بالقلب اولا ثم بالجسد،كما وإن الصوم الأفضل يتم بالاقتصار على الخبز والماء- لمريم العذراء امنا-، مقرونا بالصلاة الحارة بقلب صائم متخشّع متواضع لن يرذله الله!!!
فليكن صومنا مقبولا بافتقاد اليتامى والأرامل والمرضى...اي بارتداء ثوب العرس الذي هو المحبة!
ليبارككم الرب و يبارك أصوامنا لنثمر ثلاثين وستين ومئة (وألف) بحسب غنى مسيحنا الذي لا يستقصى،آميين.


----------



## الملك العقرب (11 ديسمبر 2006)

اي خدمة


----------



## helena (11 يناير 2007)

مشكور وعاشت ايدك على هذا الموضوع يا ملك العقرب تمنياتي لك بالسلام الدائم في حياتك


----------



## adel baket (13 يناير 2007)

*موضوع جميل يا عقرب الرب يبارك حياتك*
*                              :yaka: *


----------



## الياس دكور (18 يناير 2007)

*وهذا النوع*

سألوا الرسل يسوع جائنا انسان ملبوس ولم نقدر ان نخرج منه الشيطان .فقال لهم الرب هذا النوع لا يخرج الا بالصوم والصلاة


----------



## الملك العقرب (20 يناير 2007)

*شكرا علي الردود الجميلة ديه ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم*


----------



## monlove (1 فبراير 2007)

ربنا يباركك يا عقرب افندي


----------



## الملك العقرب (1 فبراير 2007)

العفو يا كابتن


----------



## THE GALILEAN (2 فبراير 2007)

موضوع رائع ومعلومات مفيدة شكرا لك الملك العقرب والرب يباركك †


----------



## الملك العقرب (3 فبراير 2007)

العفو يا *LightBlue70*


----------



## emadmsoud (4 فبراير 2007)

كثيرة هي الأمور الذي لم يصب فيها القران كبد الحقيقة في شيء . 

بمعنى: كثيرة الأمور الذي اخطأ القران في قرأتها . فاتت نتائجها عكس ما وصفها وتوقع لها القران . منها على سبيل المثال وليس الحصر  قوله: (وَاللَّهُ يَعْصِمُكَ مِنَ النَّاسِ) َمائدة 67. 

اجمع علماء المسلمين ومفسرين القران على ان العصمة المقصودة هنا هي عصمته من اذى الناس له .

عَنْ عَائِشَة قَالَتْ كَانَ النَّبِيّ يُحْرَس حَتَّى نَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَة " وَاَللَّه يَعْصِمك مِنْ النَّاس - قَالَتْ فَأَخْرَجَ النَّبِيّ  رَأْسه مِنْ الْقُبَّة وَقَالَ : يَا أَيّهَا النَّاس اِنْصَرِفُوا فَقَدْ عَصَمَنِي اللَّه عَزَّ وَجَلَّ . وَهَكَذَا رَوَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ .

عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيد الْخُدْرِيّ قَالَ : كَانَ الْعَبَّاس عَمّ رَسُول اللَّه فِيمَنْ يَحْرُسهُ فَلَمَّا نَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَة " وَاَللَّه يَعْصِمك مِنْ النَّاس تَرَكَ رَسُول اللَّه الْحَرْس. 

عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس قَالَ : كَانَ رَسُول اللَّه يُحْرَس فَكَانَ أَبُو طَالِب يُرْسِل إِلَيْهِ كُلّ يَوْم رِجَالًا مِنْ بَنِي هَاشِم يَحْرُسُونَهُ حَتَّى نَزَلَتْ عَلَيْهِ هَذِهِ الْآيَة " يَا أَيّهَا الرَّسُول بَلِّغْ مَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْك مِنْ رَبّك ... وَاَللَّه يَعْصِمك مِنْ النَّاس " قَالَ فَأَرَادَ عَمّه أَنْ يُرْسِل مَعَهُ مَنْ يَحْرُسهُ فَقَالَ : إِنَّ اللَّه قَدْ عَصَمَنِي مِنْ الْجِنّ وَالْإِنْس .  راجع تفسير ابن كثير والطبري في شرحهم لاية سورة مائدة .  

رغم هذا الوعد الإلهي بعصمة (حفظ – حماية) النبي من آذى الناس كما اخبر القران بذلك . نجد ان النبي قد سحر . ولم يعصمه الله من آذى السحر . 

عن ‏ ‏عائشة ‏قالت ‏ ‏كان رسول الله ‏‏‏‏( سحر )‏ حتى كان يرى أنه يأتي النساء ولا يأتيهن ‏‏.البخاري5323 

عن ‏‏عائشة ‏ ‏أن ‏( النبي )‏‏ ‏‏(‏ سحر ) ‏حتى كان يخيل إليه أنه صنع شيئا ولم يصنعه ‏البخاري 2939 . أضف إلى هذا موت النبي مقتولا بالسم . 

جاء في البخاري : 3 / 141 : عن أنس بن مالك أن يهودية أتت النبي بشاة مسمومة فأكل منها فجئ بها ، فقيل ألا نقتلها ؟. قال : لا . قال فما زلت أعرفها في لهوات رسول الله .

جاء في صحيح البخارى : 5 / 137 : أن النبي قال في مرضه الذى مات فيه : يا عائشة ما أزال أجد ألم الطعام الذي أكلت بخيبر ، فهذا أوان وجدت انقطاع أبهري من ذلك السم . ورواه الحاكم في المستدرك ك 3 / 58 ، وصححه على شرط الشيخين. اين العصمة الذي وعد الله بها نبيه ؟ 

ومن الأمور الأخرى الذي فشل القران في قرأتها قراءة صحيحة ، وصف زوجات محمد بأمهات المؤمنين : النَّبِيُّ أَوْلَى بِالْمُؤْمِنِينَ مِنْ أَنْفُسِهِمْ وَأَزْوَاجُهُ أُمَّهَاتُهُمْ . الأحزاب 6 . 

ونحن نعرف من التاريخ الإسلامي ان عائشة ام المؤمنين هي التي قتلت الوف الوف المؤمنين في موقعة الجمل . فهل صدق القران حين اطلق على عائشة صفة ام المؤمنين؟ أنها الام التي أكلت أولادها . أضف إلى ذلك عدائها وتحريضها لأهل بيت النبي .

ومن الأمور الذي اخطأ القران في قرأتها أيضا قراءة صحيحة قوله : 

  وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلَّا رَحْمَةً لِلْعَالَمِينَ . الانبياء 107

أَنَّ اللَّه جَعَلَ مُحَمَّدًا رَحْمَة لِلْعَالَمِينَ أَيْ أَرْسَلَهُ رَحْمَة لَهُمْ كُلّهمْ . راجع  تفسير ابن كثير في شرحه لاية سورة  الأنبياء 107 .

عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَة قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُول اللَّه " إِنَّمَا أَنَا رَحْمَة مُهْدَاة " 

هل يتماشى وصف القران لمحمد بالرحمة مع اخبار غزوات وبعوث وسرايا النبي ؟.

فهل تتماشى الرحمة مع إنسان بلغت غزواته التي غزاها بنفسه تسعاً وعشرين غزوة. 

هل من رحمة في قوله : إِنَّمَا جَزَاءُ الَّذِينَ يُحَارِبُونَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَيَسْعَوْنَ فِي الْأَرْضِ فَسَادًا أَنْ يُقَتَّلُوا أَوْ يُصَلَّبُوا أَوْ تُقَطَّعَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَرْجُلُهُمْ مِنْ خِلَافٍ أَوْ يُنْفَوْا مِنَ الْأَرْضِ ذَلِكَ لَهُمْ خِزْيٌ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَلَهُمْ فِي الْآخِرَةِ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ. المائدة 33 .

جاء في صحيح مسلم  باب : عدد غزوات رسول الله حديث رقم: 1193 عن أبي إسحق : أن عبد الله بن يزيد خرج يستسقي بالناس ، فصلى ركعتين ثم استسقى ، قال : فلقيت يومئذ زيد بن أرقم (قال : ليس بيني وبينه غير رجل ، أو بيني وبينه رجل) ، قــال  : فقلت له : كم غزا رسول الله صلعم ؟ قال : تسع عشرة غزوة ، فقلت: كم غزوت أنت معه؟ قال : سبع عشرة غزوة ، قال : فقلت : فما أول غزوة غزاها ؟ قال : ذات العسير أو العشير . (صحيح مسلم 5/199).

هل يمكن لإنسان قدس القتال والتقتيل ، وخاض كل هذه الحروب والمعارك ، وبعث هذا الكم الهائل من السرايا والبعوث العسكرية . ان يكون رحيم ؟ اعتقد يجب أن يعاد النظر في مسألة الرحمة المنسوبة إليه!. 

سؤال : كيف يمكن ان يكون رَحْمَةً لِلْعَالَمِينَ في الوقت الذي يخاطبه بقوله : مُحَمَّدٌ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ أَشِدَّاءُ عَلَى الْكُفَّارِ رُحَمَاءُ بَيْنَهُم.ْ الفتح 29. هل الشدة والغلظ على الاخرين يعتبره القران  من الرحمة ؟.

كيف يكون رحمة للعالمين من كان يحرض الناس على القتال والتقتيل : يا ايها النبي حرض المؤمنين على القتال ) .الانفال 65. 

كيف يمكن ان يكون رحمة للعالمين من جعل السيئة بسيئة ؟ 

والعدوان بعدوان ؟ .الأنعام 160يونس 27. بقرة 194.

ومن الأمور الذي اخطأ القران في قرأتها قراءة صحيحة نسب الرحمة للصحابة فيما بنهم : مُحَمَّدٌ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ أَشِدَّاءُ عَلَى الْكُفَّارِ رُحَمَاءُ بَيْنَهُم.ْالفتح 29.

قال ابن كثير في تفسيره : وَاَلَّذِينَ مَعَهُ أَشِدَّاء عَلَى الْكُفَّار رُحَمَاء بَيْنهمْ " وَهَذِهِ صِفَة الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَنْ يَكُون أَحَدهمْ شَدِيدًا عَنِيفًا عَلَى الْكُفَّار رَحِيمًا بَرًّا بِالْأَخْيَارِ غَضُوبًا عَبُوسًا فِي وَجْه الْكَافِر ضَحُوكًا بَشُوشًا فِي وَجْه أَخِيهِ الْمُؤْمِن 

كيف يصف القران أصحاب محمد بالرحمة فيما بينهم والتاريخ شاهد عدل على الجرائم التي ارتكبوها في حق بعضهم البعض ؟ .

بعد وفاة الرسول تفقد أبوبكر قوما تخلفوا عن بيعته عند علي فبعث إليهم عمر ، فجاء وناداهم وهم في دار علي ، فأبوا ان يخرجوا فدعا بالحطب وقال والذي نفس عمر بيده ، لتخرجن أو لأحرقها على من فيها فقيل له :يا أبا حفص إن فيها فاطمة ، فقال :وإن ….. ثم قام عمر فمشى معه جماعة حتى أتوا باب فاطمة فدقوا الباب فلما سمعت أصواتهم ، نادت باعلى صوتها ((ياابت يارسول الله ، ماذا لقينا بعدك من ابن الخطاب وابن أبي قحافة) الإمامة والسياسة 1 / 12 ،ويمكنك ان تراجع حديث احراق دار فاطمة في المصادر ( تاريخ الطبري 3 / 198 ، تاريخ أبي الفداء 2 / 64 ، العقد الفريد 5 / 12 ، أعلام النساء 4 / 114 ، تاريخ اليعقوبي 2 / 126 ، الفتوح ، ابن اعثم 1 / 13، شرح نهج البلاغة ، ابن أبي الحديد 2 / 65 ) . 

عشرات عشرات الألوف قتل الصحابة من المسلمين في مواقع وأزمنة مختلفة . فهل صدق القران عندما وصف أصحاب محمد بالرحمة فيما بينهم ؟ راجع كتابنا (صحابة محمد في ميزان الشرع والأخلاق) .

ومن الأمور أيضا الذي اخطأ القران في قرأتها قراءة صحيحة قوله للنبي : وَإِنَّكَ لَعَلَى خُلُقٍ عَظِيمٍ . القلم 4 .

كيف يصف القران النبي بالخلق العظيم وآيات معاتبة النبي تملا القران 

في القران آيات صنفها الفقهاء تحت باب (آيات معاتبة الله للنبي) 

 كقوله تعالى: ما كان لنبي أن يكون له اسرى حتى يثخن في الأرض تريدون عرض الدنيا والله يريد الآخرة والله عزيز حكيم * لولا كتاب من الله سبق لمسكم فيما أخذتم عذاب عظيم - الانفال 67-68 

وقوله: عفى الله عنك لم أذنت لهم حتى يتبين لك الذين صدقوا وتعلم الكاذبين - التوبة 43 . حيث اذن  لقوم في التخلف عن الخروج معه إلى الجهاد .

وقوله: عبس وتولى * أن جاءه الاعمى * وما يدرك لعله يزكى * او يذكر فتنفعه الذكرى - عبس 1-4 .

وقوله:  ليس لك من الأمر شيء أو يتوب عليهم أو يعذبهم فإنهم ظالمون آل عمران60.

وقوله: إنا أنزلنا إليك الكتاب بالحق لتحكم بين الناس بما أراك الله ولا تكن للخائنين خصيما * وإستغفر الله إن الله كان غفورا رحيما * ولا تجادل عن الذين يختانون أنفسهم إن الله لا يحب من كان خوانا أثيما - النساء 105-10.

وقوله: ولو لا فضل الله عليك ورحمته لهمت طائفة منهم أن يضلوك - النساء 112.

وقوله: وَإِذْ تَقُولُ لِلَّذِي أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَأَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِ أَمْسِكْ عَلَيْكَ زَوْجَكَ وَاتَّقِ اللَّهَ وَتُخْفِي فِي نَفْسِكَ مَا اللَّهُ مُبْدِيهِ وَتَخْشَى النَّاسَ وَاللَّهُ أَحَقُّ أَنْ تَخْشَاهُ. الاحزاب 37 .

وقوله: وَامْرَأَةً مُؤْمِنَةً إِنْ وَهَبَتْ نَفْسَهَا لِلنَّبِيِّ إِنْ أَرَادَ النَّبِيُّ أَنْ يَسْتَنْكِحَهَا خَالِصَةً لَكَ مِنْ دُونِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ قَدْ عَلِمْنَا مَا فَرَضْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ فِي أَزْوَاجِهِمْ وَمَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ لِكَيْلَا يَكُونَ عَلَيْكَ حَرَجٌ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُورًا. احزاب 50 وغيرها . ومن اراد التفاصيل فعليه بطلبها في التفاسير . هذا ما كان من شأن القرآن، اما الروايات فحدث ولا حرجله.

سؤال  : هل من الخلق العظيم العبوس في وجه المحتاج السائل ؟. 

وهل من الأخلاق العظيمة ان يشتهي النبي زوجة زيد وهي لا زالت في حبال زيد أي على ذمته ؟ وَتُخْفِي فِي نَفْسِكَ مَا اللَّهُ مُبْدِيهِ . 

الأمور الذي اخطأ القران في قرأتها كثيرة جدا لا يمكن حصرها في عملا واحد منفرد. لهذا قررنا إصدار هذه السلسلة لنرد من خلالها على أهم تلك الأخطاء القرآنية. مخصصين لكلا منها عملا مستقلا. وذلك من اجل التسهيل.


----------



## امي فلسطين (5 فبراير 2007)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## فلسطينية (5 فبراير 2007)

شو هالكلام استغفر الله العظيم


----------



## *S.O.G* (5 فبراير 2007)

*أسغفر الله بدم المسيح!
فين الكفر يا أحبة؟
كلّه كلام منطقي وجميل.
شكراً أخي عماد، ليتك تضع مشاركتك في موضوع خاص في منتدى حوار الأديان، أو كمشاركة هناك بما يخدم.
شكراً لك يا عماد.*


----------



## فلسطينية (6 فبراير 2007)

لا كلو كلام هبل وما في اي منطق شو رايك


----------



## الملك العقرب (6 فبراير 2007)

_*+++ سلام المسيح معاكم +++*_
_*طبعا يا جماعة 1000 شكر علي الرد لاكن ده مش المكان الي نتناقش فيه ممكن نتناقش في قصم حوار اديان ذي منبه الاخ *__**S.O.G*__* و علي العموم شكرا *_


----------



## امي فلسطين (7 فبراير 2007)

*S.O.G* قال:


> *أسغفر الله بدم المسيح!
> فين الكفر يا أحبة؟
> كلّه كلام منطقي وجميل.
> شكراً أخي عماد، ليتك تضع مشاركتك في موضوع خاص في منتدى حوار الأديان، أو كمشاركة هناك بما يخدم.
> شكراً لك يا عماد.*



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اول شئاخي الكريم 
استغفر الله العظيم 
وليس استغفر الله بدم المسيح 
بعدين يا اخي شو المنطق في كل الكلام 
عن اي منطق بتحكي المنطق ان نصوم شهر رمضان 
ام بما انتم تعتقدون فهذا كلو خرافات انتم اخرعتم لانفسكم دين 
ولا يوجد دين غير الاسلام 
والله ذكر هذا الشئ في القران الكريم 
يا اخي اتقي الله كلنا سوف نموت وسوف تحاسب على هذا الاكلام 
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## الملك العقرب (14 فبراير 2007)

ده مش مكان لحوار الاديان لو عايز سعتك تتناقش تحت امر سيتك بس في قسم حوار الاديان


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (14 فبراير 2007)

ان الصوم هو فترةروحيات مركزة. 
فترة حب للة,والتصاق بة.وبسبب هذا الحب ارتفع الصائم عن مستوى الجسدوالجسدنيات. 
هو ارتفاع عن الارضيات ليتذوق الانسان السمائيات.انة فترة مشاعر مقدسة نحو اللة.على الاقل الشعور فيها بالوجود مع اللة والدالة معة.وهو فترة جهاد روحى,جهاد مع النفس,ومع اللة,وجهاد ضد الشيطان. 
ايام الصوم هى ايام طاقة روحية و فترة تخزين. 
فمن عمق الروحيات التى يحصل عليها فى الصوم,يأخذ الصائم طاقة روحية تسندة فى ايام الافطار. 
ولكى يكون صوم الانسان روحانياعلية ان: 
+يكون الصوم هدفة ودوافعة وليس اضطرارا او لكسب المديح او بسبب عادة انما لاجل محبة اللة ارتفاعا عن الماديات والجسدانيات لتأخذ الروح فرصتها. 
+يكون الصوم فترة توبةونقاوة قلب يحرص فيها الصائم على حياة مقدسة مقبولة امام اللة فيها الاعتراف وتبكيت الذات وفيها التناول من الاسرار المقدسة. 
+يكون الصوم فترة غذاء روحى ببرنامج روحى قوىويهتم فية بكل الوسائط الروحية ولا يركز حول امور الجسد والصوم وانما على امور الروح . 


كل عام وحضراتكم طيبين


----------



## الملك العقرب (17 فبراير 2007)

_*ليث بالخبز وحده يحيا الانسان ***فالصيام هي الفترة التي ترتقي فيها الارض بالسماء ونتصل بوحدنية الفكر و الجسد مع ربنا و الهنا يسوع المسيح *_


----------



## merola (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لماذا نصوم*

شكرا يا ملك على الافادة الكبيرة جية بس انا مرة تاسونى قالت ان ملخص كل الكلام دة ان احنا بنصوم زى الاربعين يوم علشان نعيش الحياة اللى المسيح عشها


----------



## الملك العقرب (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لماذا نصوم*

اه و متنسيش القصة الجميلة الي في الانجيل لما قال يسوع للتلاميذ ان الارواح الشريرة لاتخرج الا بالصوم و الصلاه


----------



## العجايبي (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لماذا نصوم*

_*شكرا ياعقرب على المعلومات المفيدة

صلو من اجلى*_


----------



## الملك العقرب (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لماذا نصوم*

العفو يا حبي صلاوات العدرة


----------



## أرزنا (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا نصوم*

*سلام المسيح*


*شكرا لك على الموضوع وربنا يباركك*


----------



## الملك العقرب (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا نصوم*



أرزنا قال:


> *سلام المسيح*
> 
> 
> *شكرا لك على الموضوع وربنا يباركك*


مرسي يا ارزنا ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا نصوم*

موضوع جميل جدا ربنا بيارك تعب محبتك وبيارك خدمتك


----------



## الملك العقرب (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: لماذا نصوم*

مرسي يا سندباد ربنا يبارك في حياتك


----------

